# acqua sul fuoco



## Garbonzia

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai un doute sur la traduction de cette phrase. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
"Claudio aveva gattato tanta acqua sul fuoco." 
Le contexte est le suivant. Un jeune garçon rêve de devenir footballeur professionnel, et son entraîneur Claudio essaie de lui dire que ce sera pas chose facile.
Je propose "calmer mes ardeurs".
Merci


----------



## EdenMartin

Je ne connais pas d'expressions idiomatiques équivalentes en français, mais je dirais plutôt _tempérer les ardeurs_.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour Garbonzia,
je me demande si tu cherches une expression en français ou en italien.
je suis déconcertée - je ne connais pas le mot "gattato" et je ne le trouve pas dans Word Reference 
Je pense que c'est une erreur de frappe et que le mot est "gettato" - "gettare acqua sul fuoco"
En français, pour exprimer cette idée en conservant l'idée de l'eau, on pourrait dire "doucher l’enthousiasme" : Claudio avait tellement douché mon enthousiasme...
J'espère que ta demande n'était pas urgente !


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Je pense que c'est une erreur de frappe et que le mot est "gettato" - "gettare acqua sul fuoco"





Garbonzia said:


> Le contexte est le suivant. Un jeune garçon rêve de devenir footballeur professionnel, et son entraîneur Claudio essaie de lui dire que ce sera pas chose facile.


In italiano non diremmo mai "gettare acqua sul fuoco" in questo contesto.


----------



## EdenMartin

> In italiano non diremmo mai "gettare acqua sul fuoco" in questo contesto.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Mille grazie, alfaalfa e EdenMartin.


----------



## Rosa Carmon

Garbonzia said:


> "Claudio aveva gattato tanta acqua sul fuoco."


Pour garder l‘image avec l’eau et la chaleur, je dirais “refroidir ses ardeurs”.


----------



## Garbonzia

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Bonjour Garbonzia,
> je me demande si tu cherches une expression en français ou en italien.
> je suis déconcertée - je ne connais pas le mot "gattato" et je ne le trouve pas dans Word Reference
> Je pense que c'est une erreur de frappe et que le mot est "gettato" - "gettare acqua sul fuoco"
> En français, pour exprimer cette idée en conservant l'idée de l'eau, on pourrait dire "doucher l’enthousiasme" : Claudio avait tellement douché mon enthousiasme...
> J'espère que ta demande n'était pas urgente !



Oui, pardon ! J'ai tapé trop vite. Je dois être plus vigilent. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## trans-latour

Bonjour,
je me permets de donner un avis non garanti  sur votre demande.
Je pense qu'il y a deux interprétations possibles et que le contexte devrait aider à choisir la plus appropriée:
1) L'entraineur, comme cela a été très bien dit par Rosa Carmon cherche à "refroidir les ardeurs" du jeune footballeur ou a "tempérer ses ardeurs"
2) Habituellement l'expression "buttare acqua sul fuoco" est le pendant d'une expression plus courante qui est "gettare olio sul fuoco", la seconde voulant dire que l'on envenime une querelle, une discussion au lieu d'essayer d'en calmer les protagonistes. Il faudrait donc se demander si le conflit est "à l'intérieur" du jeune fooballeur entre ses aspirations d'une part et ses qualités footballistiques de l'autre (interprétation 1)) ou un conflit entre lui et son entourage ce qui serait l'interprétation2).Par symétrie avec "gettare olio sul fuoco", il faudrait se demander si, dans votre exemple, il n'y aurait pas  un conflit entre ce jeune footballeur et, par exemple, ses parents au sujet du projet d'être footballeur professionnel et si Claudio n'avait pas essayé de calmer les choses...


----------



## Garbonzia

Alors, en fait, le protagoniste est passionné, son entraîneur lui reconnaît des qualités et l'encourage à s'entraîner encore plus. Enfant, l'entraîneur se voyait déjà lui-même joueur professionnel. Malheureusement, il s'est heurté à un milieu plus vicieux qu'il ne l'imaginait et à une compétition beaucoup plus dure que prévue. Du fait de son expérience, il veut que le garçon ne se projette pas trop pour savourer l'innocence de sa jeunesse, le simple plaisir de jouer au ballon, tout en pensant à faire des études car le milieu du foot risque de le mettre à terre.


----------



## trans-latour

Dans ces conditions je choisirais: "tempérer les ardeurs"


----------

